

1500 Lines of Code - rads
http://terrychay.com/article/1500-lines-of-code.shtml

======
zzleeper
WTF 1500??? a day?

~~~
Zev
If the problem is moderately complex and you've thought about how to solve it,
sure, why not. I could see it happening on rare occasions; at that point, its
just a matter of writing the solution down properly, not solving the problem
anymore.

Or maybe the 1500 lines includes tests or Allman style code and you're
counting {}'s..

~~~
nostrademons
In a 10 hour day, 1500 lines is 150 lines/hour, or roughly 2.5 lines/minute,
or a line every 24 seconds. That's theoretically possible, but I have trouble
believing that you could keep it up for a whole 10 hours, unless the work
you're doing is _completely_ mindless. And if that's the case, why did it take
you 1500 lines?

Now, I just mailed off a code review yesterday that probably has over 1500
lines of diffs (it's 44 files, and I could believe that each file is easily
averaging 30 lines). However, most of those are just deleting a line or two
and then changing the indentation of the whole file to match. The change as a
whole is behavior-neutral: it doesn't actually _do_ anything. It's pretty easy
to get distorted statistics like that - often the changes with the most lines
do the least.

